# Posie - August 2009 to February 16, 2012 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A Kijiji ad put up on March 28, 2011. Two old girls had to be gone by March 31st as the owner was moving. We spoke on emails and the girls were going to be coming to me on the Friday…then she stopped responding.

TWO months later, ad is back, moving again…and now she couldn’t afford to care for them. Warily I contacted her again, and after a lot of back and forth, and almost backing out twice ("but I love them!") I finally got the girls. I found out that the cage they had been in had been thrown out the week before because of rust. The girl put them in a box but had they chewed out, so she told me she had gotten them to live in tubes. Tubes??








She sent the “tube cage” with them…


















I named the girls Posie and Peony and the Tube Girls had arrived. Posie was the protector and very wary of me and this whole new situation.



























Peony was Hers









They both got healthy and happier and brighter, and Posie finally gained her trust in me. 










Then I noticed Posie’s eye was almost a blue colour…never seen this before! No swelling, no discomfort, no porphrin, so I watched and waited.


















For 2 months the eye did nothing, then it went bad quickly…and she had an emergency enucleation.










She recovered beautifully from that, and from then on there were very few pics because once she was Out, she was running LOL After the surgery she had a URI though that never quite went away.

Last weekend I did a small update on her little family of 3 and I got some pics showing her aging but still looking very good.










Yep still loves her puffs

















And last night after finding the horrible invasive mass deep in her abdomen










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Sweet girl, you left too quickly.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss, but you gave your rat a good home. From the pictures, it looked like a great rat and received good care.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, I remember the tube girls all too well. I'm sure she enjoyed the rest of her days with you


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

Awe, poor baby. They go too quickly. I am sorry for your loss. What a beautiful lady she was <3


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Great job getting hold of those two. RIP Posie.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor poor posie. I'm sure she had a great life with you.


----------

